
VC Super Angels: Filling a Funding Gap or Killing The Next Google? - faramarz
http://knowledge.wharton.upenn.edu/article.cfm;jsessionid=a830b5f3b997b21c4d19775624453e5ff675?articleid=2580
======
aspir
There may be some truth to the "preventing the next google argument," but I
have two opinions:

1) From an entrepreneurship standpoint, who cares. $50 million is a lot of
cash. When Mint was sold, the VC's were critical about selling too quickly,
but that $170 MM was a lot of money. Also, some of these successful small
sells will definitely lead to more super angel activity, which is alright by
me.

2) The next Google will appear. To assume that powerful, rapidly growing
companies will be less likely to emerge is silly. Ego, or boldness, or vision,
or some other human emotion will continue to instill a drive and eagerness
within founders to grow and expand. They may have 2-3 or more small company
sales before they do it, but that intrinsic drive to build will still remain.
If anything, the 2-3 or more small sales may result in the "new google" being
built better than a first time startup, as the first small companies were
where the painful learning occurred.

